# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: De beste kruiden om je lichaam natuurlijk te ontgiften

## FRANCOIS580

Jaarlijks volgen miljoenen vrouwen maar ook mannen allerlei sapkuren, modderbehandelingen, en voetbaden en kleven ze reinigingspleisters om hun lichaam te ontgiften, hun gezondheid en conditie te bevorderen en hun jeugd en schoonheid zo lang mogelijk te behouden. Volgens wetenschappers is zo’ n zuiveringskuur met toxines niet alleen zinloos, maar zelfs gevaarlijk. Niettemin is het belangrijk je lichaam te helpen bij het verwijderen van z’n afvalstoffen en daar heb je geen toxines of gevaarlijke stoffen voor nodig. De natuur schenkt ons voldoende middelen om ons lichaam van al zijn gifstoffen te ontdoen. Je lichaam detoxen of ontgiften is beslist niet zinloos en kan perfect met puur natuurlijke middelen.

Ons lichaam krijgt het dagelijks bijzonder zwaar te verduren, niet alleen uit- maar zeker ook inwendig. Ontgiften groeide de laatste jaren uit van een alternatieve methode tot een echte hype waarbij vooral de schoonheidsindustrie grof geld verdiend. Je lichaam ontgiften met allerlei scheikundige middelen is bijzonder omstreden en wordt door wetenschappers sterk afgeraden. Moeder natuur heeft echter heel wat natuurlijke middeltjes in petto om ons lichaam weer gezond en in conditie te brengen. Wat zijn dan de beste kruiden om je lichaam te ontgiften en op wat moet je zeker letten tijdens zo’n kuur?

*Je lichaam helpen ontgiften* 
Volgens heel wat wetenschappers is het niet eens nodig je lichaam te ontgiften met een cocktail van meestal giftige stoffen. Je lichaam is immers best in staat om zijn gifstoffen op tijd nn stond te verwijderen. In een gezond lichaam worden gifstoffen niet opgeslagen zoals de schoonheidsindustrie je wat graag wil doen geloven. Je afvalverwerkingssysteem is zelfs dag en nacht actief om ongewenste stoffen te verwijderen. Je darmen zorgen er op hun beurt voor dat allerlei schadelijke en ziekmakende bacteriën en toxines niet eens je lichaam kunnen binnen komen. Je organen lokken daar bovenop constant complexe chemische reacties uit, waardoor voedsel en drank worden omgezet in hormonen, energie en zelfs in geneesmiddelen. 

*Natuurlijk ontgiften*
Ben je geregeld vermoeid zonder aanwijsbare reden, heb je na iedere maaltijd een opgeblazen gevoel of word je geplaagd door hevige hoofdpijn? Dat is meestal een signaal dat je lichaam uitsuurt omdat het al zijn gifstoffen niet tijdig kwijt kan. Dat is het hét moment om je lichaam daarbij een handje toe te steken. En dat is veel gemakkelijker dan de schoonheidsindustrie je wil doen geloven.

*Ontgiftingstips van de diëtiste*
Ondanks de ontelbare middeltjes die vlotjes over de apothekerstoonbank gaan, is het vrij eenvoudig je lichaam natuurlijk te ontgiften en terug in balans te brengen. Met dit doel kan je best wekelijks een natuurlijke zuiveringsdag inlassen. Natuurlijk heeft echter pas zin bij een gezonde, gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding in combinatie met voldoende lichaamsbeweging.

• *Soepdag:* help je lichaam ontgiften door wekelijks één soepdag in te lassen. Geef de voorkeur aan vetarme soep dus zonder vlees, room, kaas of broodkorstjes.

• *Kruidenthee:* drink zo weinig mogelijk koffie en cafeïnehoudende dranken.Vervang je bakje troost door kruidenthee. Kruidenthee barst van de anti- oxidanten, bezit een geringe concentratie cafeïneen hydrateert beter.

Detox thee ondersteunt je het lichaam en stimuleert zijn het natuurlijke reinigingsproces. Kies ontgiftingsthee samengesteld uit kruiden en specerijen die je natuurlijke reinigingsproces stimuleren, zoals kaneel, zoethout, gember, venkel, paardenbloem, jeneverbes, anijs, kardemom, koriander, peterselie, zwarte peper, kruidnagel, salie, kurkuma, senna of sporkehout. Deze vind je bij je vertrouwde apotheker. Na amper enkele dagen beschik je niet alleen over extra energie maar zal je huid er jonger en stralender uit zien dan ooit.

Lees verder...

----------


## portier

Misschien is het ook goed om ons bewust te zijn van alle e-nummers in ons voedsel. Vele e-nummers zijn in wezen puur gif wat diend als een smaak versterker. Ook bij het vlees word vaak kleurzouten toe gediend om het vlees een mooiere kleur te geven en ook voor een langere houdbaarheids tijd ( tegen het bederf) maar kleurzout is ook weer puur gif voor het lichaam. Een eetlepel kleurzout is mij verteld kan al dodelijk zijn en wie meerdere keren per week vlees eet heeft dan gemakelijk in een maand tijd een eet lepel kleurzout naar binnen gewerkt.

----------


## Flogiston

Yep, _alle_ E-nummers zijn puur gif!

Een paar voorbeelden:
E621: Glutamaat. Komt van nature voor in kaas, tomaten, sardientjes en moedermelk.
E300: Vitamine C. Komt van nature voor in citrusvruchten en kiwi's.
E948: Zuurstof. Komt van nature voor in de atmosfeer.

Over de heilzame werking van sapkuren zijn twee goede (maar helaas engelstalige) artikelen geschreven. Lees het artikel van Lisa Flam in Health Today van 1*juli, en de visie van endocrinoloog David Heber (University of California) en gastro-enteroloog Roshini Raj (New York University Medical Center) over het nut van sapkuren.

----------

